
Tesla's Debt Price Is Deteriorating - hodder
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2018/03/20/1521544062000/Tesla-s-debt-price-is-deteriorating--Update-/
======
JBReefer
Car companies don't build cars, they build factories - the cars are just a
side effect. Designing the car is (comparatively) easy - building them at
scale and turning a profit is a miracle.

I'm sure Tesla knows that, the fans seem not to.

